# Nervana shop



## mamo (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi guys
i've placed an order for white widow seeds on nirvana shop
here are some details.

Date 				Status 			 		 		 					 			
 2014-10-17 		Shipped 			 					 			
 2014-10-15 		Ready to be shipped 			 					
 2014-10-14 		Packaging department 
 2014-10-13               Paid

so i wanna ask

when should i receive this package ??
considering that the package destination is the middle east.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't have a clue.  I can tell you that the last package I got from Attitude took 2 weeks after they shipped it to reach the western US.  I think that was the longest it ever took before.  But I would think that 10-14 days is about normal for international mail.


----------



## mamo (Oct 18, 2014)

well i think that shipping to the states is way faster than shipping to the rest of the world especially our region "the middle east"
wish me luck dear


----------



## mamo (Oct 22, 2014)

I just received my order
Great discreet packaging
very fast shipping which took almost 9 days since the payment's been done
received 5 whitewidows and 10 freebies
the white widows seem lighter in color than the freebies
the freebies including 2 or 3 dead seeds
they are almost white in color
i`ve heard that the seeds should be dark brown
but the whitewidows are close to be yellowish brown
is it Okay ??? 
coz i am new with seeds and i need help 
thanks


----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2014)

there is only 1 way to know for sure...pop 'em


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2014)

Don't know what you mean by "dead"?  Seeds can look about any way and still be viable.  Umbra is right--pop a few.


----------



## mamo (Oct 23, 2014)

did that 24 hours ago
used the paper towel method
checked it today
the seed color changed from white to almost brown
but no root yet "not sprouted"
will check again in 5 hours or something
and thanks again for help


----------



## umbra (Oct 23, 2014)

I wouldn't keep checking every 5 hours, lol. Give it 5 days or so.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 23, 2014)

I gave up on the paper towel method. Ruined too many tap roots during transplanting. Now, I just pop `em right into the soil. Works just as good for me. try it.


----------



## mamo (Oct 23, 2014)

yooper420 said:


> I gave up on the paper towel method. Ruined too many tap roots during transplanting. Now, I just pop `em right into the soil. Works just as good for me. try it.



i would like to thank you for this advice
will try it


----------



## mamo (Oct 23, 2014)

umbra said:


> I wouldn't keep checking every 5 hours, lol. Give it 5 days or so.



unfortunately i i`ve already checked it before i got your message
however
i can tell right now that it started to sprout
Thanks a lot for your advice all
it is my first experience and the first time is always the hardest one
but it wont be hard as soon as i am getting help by an experienced helpful people like you folks..


----------



## mamo (Oct 23, 2014)

also for my future reference
i will buy pure afghan seeds
but i wanna get a good collection of seeds
so whats your advice for the best seeds to buy in addition to the afghan seeds !?


----------



## umbra (Oct 23, 2014)

mamo said:


> also for my future reference
> i will buy pure afghan seeds
> but i wanna get a good collection of seeds
> so whats your advice for the best seeds to buy in addition to the afghan seeds !?



That all depends on your goals/needs


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2014)

mamo said:


> also for my future reference
> i will buy pure afghan seeds
> but i wanna get a good collection of seeds
> so whats your advice for the best seeds to buy in addition to the afghan seeds !?


 
 I personally do not see a reason to have a collection of seeds, especially for a new grower.  I think that you will want to get a few grows under your belt and then you can decide on adding other strains.  I always recommend buying new strains based on the kind of high you like.  However, the size of your grow space will also dictate to some degree what you are able to grow.  For instance, I believe that some of the Pure Landrace strains can be quite tall and willowy plants.  

 So we know that you have WW seeds started, tell us about your grow space--how big it is, what lights you are using, the medium you plan on using (this is very important), and any other pertinent stuff you can think of.


----------



## mamo (Oct 23, 2014)

the grow space is small
i use florescent 50-100W i don't mind using tall strains but would prefer it short
i`ll grow 2 seeds at the same time no more
i also want the highest THC level per seed coz i wanna extract some BHO


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2014)

A 50-100W fluorescent is not going to be enough to handle any kind of sativa dominant strain or anything that is going to get too large.  That wattage is going to limit you to a very very small space.  The strain is only a little part of the equation.  If you do not have adequate light and keep your space dialed in, you are not going to get much regardless of the strain.  Unfortunately, if you are wanting to grow more than 1 very small plant that yields anything, you are going to have to upgrade your lighting quite a bit.  What you will get from the 50-100W of fluoro is going to be very limited, regardless of anything else positive you do.  There is not way to overcome lot enough lighting.  Yield and potency is directly related to your lighting.


----------



## mamo (Oct 24, 2014)

what about 200W regular bulb ?
what is the average Watts should i start with ?
PS
i can plant it in the balcony
baring in mind that the weather here is Mediterranean and it is sunny almost all the year
thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2014)

The lighting you need depends on the size of your space.  However there are only certain kinds of lights that work well for growing and regular light bulbs are not one of them.  If you are serious about this, I would recommend getting away from fluorescents altogether.  While they will grow bud, you just need a ton of them to be adequately lit.  
If you are serious you are going to need to step up to HID lighting or a good quality LED.  Right now, HPS lighting is still cheaper than LEDs, but LEDs have come a long long way in the last 5 years or so.  A 400W HPS will adequately cover a space 9-10 sq ft.  You would need about 800 watts of CFL lighting to equal the light from a 400W HPS.  I would not go below a 400W light.  

This is not an inexpensive hobby if you are growing indoors.  Marijuana is a high energy plant and does have certain requirements that must be met.  Adequate lighting is one of the most critical things in your grow--your yield will be directly tied to your yield.  A single CFL, even a large one is only going to be good enough for when they are very small.

We have a Sticky in the Beginner Forum that has links to some basic grow books.  I would recommend that you read a few to understand the needs of cannabis and the requirements for a grow space.  Unfortunately if you do not have the money or a place to set up a small dedicated space, it is going to prove very hard to have a decent crop at the end of your 4 months of hard work.


----------



## mamo (Oct 31, 2014)

which one of these is gonna be the best option ?
baring in mind that i will use it for only one plant


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/grow...quality-with-3-years-warranty/1883330793.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FULL...-grow-tent-and-garden-lihting/1883351370.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Supe...leds-for-hydroponics-lighting/1882229066.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/CE-R...Color-Indoor-Hydroponics-Grow/2046590062.html

thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2014)

I do not know much at all about LEDs, but I am kind of looking for something for a small grow--probably around 32 x 36".  PJ directed to a 700W LED.  I doubt that those smaller wattages are going to work.  However, I am asking advise because I know nothing about what to look for in an LED.


----------



## mamo (Oct 31, 2014)

as i understood after a lot of searching that led lights provide more spectrum for less electric consumption
also that led lights are way better than the HPS
so 300W led lights will provide same as 600W HPS
and the main issue with led lights that they are more expensive but for less power consumption and less heat


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2014)

Not true Mamo.  I am currently looking for an LED for a small grow--somewhere around 32 x 32 to 36 x 36 and PJ is recommending a 700W Mars II Led, which will pull somewhere around 350W.  He said that there is still a lot of B S out there from the LED companies and you cannot really take their estimates of what the light will cover as being realistic--you about have to cut it in half.  So bottom line is that you are NOT going to be able to use less wattage or not much less.  The real advantage to most people is the lack of heat and some people believe that they have better trich development from the LED.


----------



## mamo (Dec 12, 2014)

i have bought a 180W UFO LED light in addition to 2 CFL`s 32W and i am gonna add 2 CFL`s 105W
killed 5 freebie seeds due to lack of information and mostly coz of rot "over watering" or too hot soil
one of the freebies is growing and it is doing pretty cool and reached the 5th pair of true leaves but it is very very short
killed one white widow and one is growing but just popped up of the soil yesterday
after almost one day of germination its tap root has grown like an inch
i put it in the soil and after around 24 hours it popped from the soil
i am also germinating another 2 of the freebies and they are still germinating for 5 days now
the weather is cold and germination rate is too slow
i put them on a heat mat and the germination rate now is faster and the tap root just shown
will update soon


----------



## mamo (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello again dear Experts,

i keep on doing crucial mistakes due to lack of experience,

i made a mistake adding nutes to my plant at a time the plant didnt need any nutes

where i live there are no liquid nutes so i bought a soluble powder fertilizers with these ratios of N,P,K

20,5,5 for veg

5,20,20 for flowering

my plant now is in veg

and it is burnt due to too much "Nitrogine"
and as you can see the Nitrogine Toxicity is clear on the pics

my question is

how to treat this plant and what should i do ??

i flushed the plant with ph`d water "6.8:7" once 3 or 4 days ago and it got worse so i flushed it again today

so what is wrong am i doing ??

wish you all a merry Christmas and thanks for help in advance 

View attachment SAM_0921.JPG


View attachment SAM_0919.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2015)

Transplant it to good soil without the amendments you added.   Every time you water you will burn those plants more.  Good luck and the greenest of mojo for them to pull out of this.


----------



## Gman_517 (Jan 1, 2015)

Put em between  the papertowel.put that on a paper plate,throw it into a large zip lock bag.fill the zip lock up with air by blowing into it zip lock it.. put them in a warm spot under a light n they'll pop in 2-3  days


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2015)

Um gman, he is talking about his plants. I don't think they would fit between paper towels.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 1, 2015)

I want what Gmans smoking......
Flush or repot bro.


----------



## mamo (Jan 4, 2015)

thanks Rosebud & StankDank.
I appreciate your help


----------



## gopot (Jan 11, 2015)

so am I to assume nirvana ships to usa? can I use cash? also if anyone here has sent cash please let me know how it turned out, waiting time etc, thanks


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 11, 2015)

I wouldn't send cash but that's just me I think the seed banks don't like it unless it's tracked and insured etc. To many things to go wrong. A lot of seed banks sell nirvana .
Attitude


----------



## mamo (Jan 12, 2015)

gopot said:


> so am I to assume nirvana ships to usa? can I use cash? also if anyone here has sent cash please let me know how it turned out, waiting time etc, thanks



i bought the seeds directly from Nirvana using a Credit Card & yes they accept cash and bitcoin and bank transfer as well
shipped in 2 days after receiving the payment
received it after 5 days from shipping
however i am not sure in how many days will it take to reach the states.


----------

